# 2 for $5 deal in PJ pet centre



## redburner (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys, a total newbie with cichlids here. I saw in two different locations of the PJ pet centre stores that they have this deal on cichlids, any of you fanatics seen them? 
They are tiny, I would assume still babies. My question is should I consider all of them as compatible tank mates, since they are put for sale in the same tank? I really have no idea what type of cichlids they are, so as the ppl that work there, since they gave me names like yellow, cloud, etc didnt ring a bell here at all.

Im trying to find me around 4-6 cichlids for a 20g tank that Im just cycling now.

If any of you guys have seen those cichlids and have any idea what they are, please let me know which ones or how many of them i can get. Thanks!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

sounds like a fun deal. let them grow up and later take a photo and post it, for identification. Chances are they are a mix of malawi, or a mix of tanganyikans.
So they could be anything. Often as not, if there's a yellow lab in the bunch, it's a mix of mbuna. Of course there are 8 million kinds of yellow cichlids, and juvenile coloration and adult coloration are often wildly different.

W


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

redburner said:


> Hey guys, a total newbie with cichlids here. I saw in two different locations of the PJ pet centre stores that they have this deal on cichlids, any of you fanatics seen them?
> They are tiny, I would assume still babies. My question is should I consider all of them as compatible tank mates, since they are put for sale in the same tank? I really have no idea what type of cichlids they are, so as the ppl that work there, since they gave me names like yellow, cloud, etc didnt ring a bell here at all.
> 
> Im trying to find me around 4-6 cichlids for a 20g tank that Im just cycling now.
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to GTA Aquaria.
A 20 gallon tank is too small for most cichlids unless they are some of the smallest variety. 
I suggest you go to cichlid-forum.com and read up on the Cookie Cutter Setups.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/quick_reference_list.php
You'll also find descriptions of most cichlids including their common names and maximum size and temperment.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Good catch.

If you're on a 20g, can I suggest a small breeding colony of Apistos, Rams, or some small dwarf? I personally love the Curviceps Laetarens.

W


----------

